# HELP, can't uninstall screensaver hack



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a K2i, here's what it says:  Version: Kindle 2.3.3 (431100003) + SSi 0.1

I have been trying for an hour to Uninstall the screensaver hack, but can't get it to let me "Update Your Kindle".  Can somebody help?

I did the Uninstall for the Font hack, no problem, but I'm struggling with the screensaver hack.

Thanks!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

The most common mistake is downloading the file for the wrong device, eg. getting the US K2 file instead of the K2i file.  Double and triple check that you're using the correct file.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Whew, I finally got it.  Seems there are just too many files to download that say they are the one, then they don't work.  I don't know if I'll hack it again, what a mess!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

PG4003 said:


> Whew, I finally got it. Seems there are just too many files to download that say they are the one, then they don't work. I don't know if I'll hack it again, what a mess!


The uninstall is always included in the install file package that is downloaded. I keep mine in a folder cleverly called _Kindle_ under my Documents folder on my iMac.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, I just keep the folder with all the hacks and uninstalls on my computer as well. That way there is no question that it _should_ work!


----------



## jgirvine (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok, found the uninstall bin...but it says to put it in the root....how do I do that again....
Thanks


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

The root is where it says something like H: Kindle and then it has other folders listed under that.  I just copy the .bin file, then right-click on the H: Kindle and choose Paste.


----------

